
Python-Awesome Tutorial - gautam18588
https://github.com/gautam1858/python-awesome
======
lettergram
This was posted a few days ago as well, myself and others were asking...

> where is the machine learning?

~~~
gautam18588
Also I will post tutorials on ML, thanks

